# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Me tengo que loguear muchas veces

## Lukan

Perdonad los administradores si no es aquí pero es que tengo una duda y no sé si es general o me sucede a mi sólo.

 Cuando estoy loguedao en el foro y mientras veo otras webs cuando vuelvo me tengo que loguear otra vez, y no estoy hablando de una hora si no apenas unos minutos.

No hay alguna forma de mantenerse conectado durante más tiempo?  A veces es un poco molesto.


Saludos!

----------


## t.barrie

Lukan ¿Tienes marcado el cuadradito de "recordarme" ? Si es que si, pasa algo raro porque no tendría que volverte a pedir el nombre y la contraseña...

----------


## b12jose

mmm, lo único puede ser, además de lo que dice t.barrie (que es lo más probable), es que por alguna razón borres las cookies del navegador ... o que en la configuración del navegador tengas puesto que no las guarde ...

----------


## Lukan

Pues va a ser eso. Normalmente no le doy a lo de "recordarme" de las webs para no acumular cookies y mi navegador también les tiene un poco de manía.  Cambiaré eso y se soluciona pues asunto resuelto.

Gracias chicos!!

----------


## luis_bcn

a mi me pasaba eso y es un coñazoooooo,pero si haces lo que te a diucho t.barrie ya veras como no.
un saludo

----------


## MrTrucado

A mi me pasa hasta incluso dentro del foro cuando estoy más de 5 minutos y quiero escribir algo me tengo que volver a loguear, y es un coñazo, probaré lo de recordar no lo sabía tampoco.

----------


## Lukan

solucionado si pinchamos el cuadradito de recordarme. Desde ayer no he tenido que loguearme, qué palabros nos hace decir interné!

Saludos!

----------


## SOFTVADER

Ami también me pasa aveces,intentare lo que decis .
Un saludo.

----------

